# Reliable closing company in Whistler?



## tartanwood (May 15, 2014)

We are thinking about selling our fixed deeded week in Whistler.  

We have used it for exchanges every year, but our style of traveling has changed as we get older.  

This is the first year our schedule has allowed us to use our own unit, so we hope to enjoy it at least once before putting it on the market.

While we are in Whistler, we would like to meet with one or more of the local closing companies to inquire about the process of selling and transferring the deed.

Can someone recommend a reliable closing company in Whistler?  I have contacted a couple of companies recommended on the TUG buying forum, but they do not handle deeded properties in Canada.

Is there anything else we need to know before starting the selling process?


----------



## BevL (May 15, 2014)

Check with the resort and go with who they suggest.  It will be a lawyer or notary if it's deeded.

In Canada, we don't realy do real estate closings like you do "in the States," so there aren't companies that specialize in timeshare closings like in the U.S.  Expect to pay substantially more than the few hundred dollars you can get away with in the U.S.

I'm speaking as an ex B.C. notary.  I did a timeshare transfer and there was a lot of extra paperwork as you have the regular transfer process of the title (deed) plus a bunch of extra stuff from the resort.  Usually parties are not living in the area and that adds more work with documents having to go back and forth.  Not whining, just sharing why it's best to go with an office that has some sort of streamlined process for that.


----------



## tartanwood (May 22, 2014)

We considered selling many years ago but did not put it on the market at that time.

Originally it was a Whiski Jack property, and we would have used the WJ legal department if we had sold back then.

Now the resort is being managed by Trading Places International, but I do not believe they handle any sales.

I hope someone can point me to a resource for selling a fixed-week deeded property in Whistler.  I understand it is a bit more complicated and expensive process than for properties in the USA, but right now I do not even know where to start.


----------



## shawnspringer (Oct 22, 2014)

Check with your owners association President - they should have several options available to recommend where to find a buyer and who to use for the deed transfer process.


----------

